# Low goggles and Bandanas



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Seriously? I hate kids with either of these, they think they all cool and stuff when they can't breath through their damn nose and they sound like kermit the frog, man you get 10+ points for being that badass, it's almost death defying. You have a bandana? Heck yes your gonna get all the ladies! Doesn't matter if you bail on the smallest box in the park you still get cool points because of that bandana across your mouth making you sound like kermit the frog being smothered by piggy. 

Do a favor for us all and stop being like fitty and shaun white and be more like a normal human being. 

WTF is with all my muppets references today?


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

well the bandanna serves a good purpose...


btw nice sig


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

*Bandito*

I like wearing a bandana. I got a free Bandito bandana from S4optics when I bought their Transfer goggle. It's dope b'caus it's mesh and brethes and dries ez. F the bandana haters!


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

I wear an Air Hole bandana when the temps get colder cause it looks much better and performs better than the stupid neck fleece thing...And I have EG2 goggles too. Am I being like Shawn White?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

UA hood or fail. it looks way sweet then bandanas too..


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Stop the hating!


----------

